# Massanutten Yee- HA! edit



## Blanton (May 4, 2010)

Enjoy!


----------



## bvibert (May 5, 2010)

Cool video.  Looks like some sick terrain there.  I don't think I've ever heard of Massanutten before now.


----------



## mattchuck2 (May 6, 2010)

That dude totally eats it @ 2:25.  Harsh!


----------

